# A bit discouraged



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

After 6 months of torture, I finally have a job. I was hoping to get 4K AED but given the time restrictions, I said okay to 2500 AED. 

Also, if I availed their accommodation, they deduct 300 AED from my salary. Wished they told me that beforehand, I was misinformed.

How do I go about this? Should I continue to send out applications in hopes of getting a better offer or finish my 2 year contract. I know 4K may not be much for y'all but it will certainly help me out a lot.


----------



## Louismkd (Dec 23, 2014)

Excuse what may be a stupid question, but once you sign this employment contract, do you have to work for said company for 2 years?

In the UK, you can leave when you want from any job. If the same rules apply, id accept the job offer but continue to hand out CV's.

Seeing as this is Dubai, it wouldn't surprise me if the employee is the one tied into the 2 year period. If this is the case, you have to make the decision if 2500 aed is enough for you to live on and save (if you are planning on doing so). To me its a ridiculously small amount of money.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

4K a week? Or a month? Either way it's a pittance I would seriously keep looking


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Louismkd said:


> Excuse what may be a stupid question, but once you sign this employment contract, do you have to work for said company for 2 years?
> 
> In the UK, you can leave when you want from any job. If the same rules apply, id accept the job offer but continue to hand out CV's.
> 
> Seeing as this is Dubai, it wouldn't surprise me if the employee is the one tied into the 2 year period. If this is the case, you have to make the decision if 2500 aed is enough for you to live on and save (if you are planning on doing so). To me its a ridiculously small amount of money.


*This is not the UK.* UAE have their own laws and regulations. 

As the company who employs you sponsors the visa you are more tied to an employed than you would be in for example UK. In a lot of jobs you're expected to stay for two years. The company can make life difficult for you, for example place an employment ban on you which means you can't or it would be more difficult to start another job. Job hopping is not really encouraged here.

Everybody should read the contract and all other paperwork very carefully before making any decisions and signing. Do proper research so you know what you're getting into.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

It will likely be difficult to move on and change jobs any time soon once you sign a contract and get a residency visa from the employer - breaking a contract will often lead to a labour ban that won't be lifted unless you will earn more than x amount (depending on your highest qualification) in a new job.

Do you mind if ask what job and industry the job is in? Might get better help and advice if folks know a bit more..


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

If you are tied in for 2 years on that, you are probably going to be unhappy for the next 2 years, I would look at it like this - I am signing this piece of paper and agreeing to be unhappy for the next 2 years.

There are other places you could work for a better wage - what is the job? what else have you done or can do?


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

I can leave but they will ban me for a year. So i need to find a semi government job or freezone.


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

Mall management office. I was about to go to my home country but got the job so I stayed. I guess I should just tough it out? I think the experience will make my resume more appealing next time i look for a job.


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm under 6 months probation right now. 

I dread going to work tbh but it puts food on the table and I can handle the work so far. 
The guy before me had contacted me and shared why he left. I really need to money so I guess I'll keep sending out cvs? Employment ban will be lifted if you're employed by government, semi gov or freezone companies.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

How do people survive on that salary? Man its tough out here


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

Been spending 10aed a day for food, yeah, really is hard. Thats why i wanna know if i should keep looking and if leaving the current company early will affect my career. At the time it was the only offer i got so i said yes.


----------



## spidy (Aug 25, 2015)

it is hard in many places to get a decent salary/job these days. Unless you can get a better job or willing to return home, I would suggest to stay and bite the bullet. It pays something. I know it is hard but once you get through these two years you will gained a much better experience, it will make you stronger and have a good record in the labour dept. Make some friends and share your frustrations out. If you calculate the off days and leave, you might just be working one year and 6 mths, i guess. be positive and all will be well. good luck.


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

You're absolutely right. I have 2 days off weekly plus if I stay, I dont have to think about paying the visa they provided. 2 years will go by really quickly i hope. I love your optimism. Will hang in there and save what I can.


----------



## spidy (Aug 25, 2015)

thats like it!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

TheRadBrad said:


> You're absolutely right. I have 2 days off weekly plus if I stay, I dont have to think about paying the visa they provided. 2 years will go by really quickly i hope. I love your optimism. Will hang in there and save what I can.


Maybe you could find some part time work for a bit of extra money to make things easier. Good luck


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

I want to be but I'm really tired after work. It's a 20 minute walk to the bus stop then metro to rashidiya same thing when I go home. 

Imma just focus on work and hopefully 2 years will fly by. It'll look good on my resume anyway. Thanks for reminding me that struggle and strife comes before success.


----------



## TheRadBrad (Oct 3, 2015)

Even in the dictionary. An old but good line


----------

